# What's the difference between the CSW and the CSBW?



## ourico (May 20, 2011)

This may be a stupid question, and you may all be like :lol: when you read this, but what's the difference between the carolina storm wheel and the carolina bucket wheel? The only thing I can see it size and color. It that really the only difference, or am I missing something? Is one better for bigger hedgies and one better for smaller ones? I don't know which to pick for my baby.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

The only difference is that the one is made from a Cake Cover and the other from a Bucket. The one with a Cake Cover has a little litter try with it I believe. Larry gets really good reviews on both of them so I think the only real difference is that the Bucket ones have more color choices


----------



## kat (May 11, 2011)

im a having a hard time picking also :? why do we have to make such difficult decisions :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The bucket wheels come in several colors and are smaller, the cost $25 plus shipping and do not come with a litter pan. The cake wheels come in clear only and are alot larger, they come with a litter pan and cost $30 plus shipping.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm piggybacking on this question a little bit. I hope nobody minds.

Larry, I'm also trying to decide between the CSW and the CSBW for my future first hedgie. Do you find that hedgehogs outgrow the CSBW since it is smaller or is it generally still good for full-grown adult hedgehogs at a healthy weight?


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I personally prefer the look of the Carolina Storm Wheel. But I did have to do some modifications to the C&C cage, because the grids are only 14" tall, and the wheel is 13 and 3/4 at the lowest setting and 15 and 1/2 at the highest setting. Once it's sitting on a fleece liner, it's too tall for the cage. But it's an easy fix really. All you do it cut one grid into four pieces to make the walls in that section a bit taller, and ziptie them on. 

If you're tight for space/can't make the cage taller, I'd say get the Bucket Wheel, if space isn't an issue and your cage is tall enough, I'd say get the Storm Wheel. The running area is 5" on both of them.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lily's around 500 grams and she still runs pretty comfortably on the CSBW. I think she actually prefers it to the CSW because she seems to poop (which I'm taking to mean also run) more on the CSBW. Not sure what difference she found in them, but maybe she's like her mommy and likes the CSBW better because it's blue! :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

lehaley said:


> I'm piggybacking on this question a little bit. I hope nobody minds.
> 
> Larry, I'm also trying to decide between the CSW and the CSBW for my future first hedgie. Do you find that hedgehogs outgrow the CSBW since it is smaller or is it generally still good for full-grown adult hedgehogs at a healthy weight?


Adult hedgies are fine with the CSBW but IMO hedgies that are like 600 plus would be beter suited with a CSW.


----------

